# my first leash and flirt pole



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

my first leash madei bought 6" ft. just incase and to make it my desired length of 5/8" black poly braid rope 2 rope clamps that r suppose to be used with 3/8" & 1/2" rope but it was the biggest home depot had and it still works because it compresses the rop so much and i used a quick snap end but you can use which ever you prefer
















this is my first flirt pole i used 36" long 1/2" inch wide grey pvc threaded on both ends with 1/2" caps on both ends with a 1/4" inch hole drilled in them wraped in pvc electrical tape for more grip and extra stability to protect me from plastic shards if it somehow breaks on me with 7 1/2" ft. of 1/4" in poly rope with a 90lb. weight load and a 4ft long 6 inch wide folded over piece of green jute. 

















total cost of the leash was roughly $10.00
total cost of flirt pole was w/o jute is $6.55
then i just went to a fabric store and bought 2 yards of green jute for $2.99 a yard which comes out to $6.50 even
i just made both of these today let me kno what u think.


----------



## edgar214 (Jul 19, 2009)

That's neat!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice work!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

great job! they look good! I need to make me some leashes one day


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks!....... ya their really easy to make and in-expensive to.


----------



## mikelus (Jul 6, 2009)

what is a flirt pole used for?


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

its helps build stamina for the most part because their constantly moving at a quick pace trying to catch whatever u put on the end and doing so helps them build and tone up their muscle


----------



## gunnybully (Sep 27, 2009)

i could use a short leash like that - where did you get the supplies?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

It says Home Depot


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

that looks good my flirt pole is similar to yours


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

my flirt pole is a piece of bamboo and a teddy bear baby rattle tied on with a shoe string lol.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

Very nice. Just wanted to let you know, I have that same snap on the leash I made and latley it has been coming undone. Yesterday I was walking and it came undone 3x. Luckily Ellis came right back. So I'm off to Home Depo today to make a new leash with a different snap.


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice man i love the flirt pole the leash idk it seems like it would fail if therse to much strain on it like if the dog is trying to get at something like another dog or animal or is just a plain old puller


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

for my flirt pole i used an old mop handle.. its pretty darn strong.. lol.. set a screw into the end of it so the rope i tied around it doesnt slide off.. then used some of the extra rope left over from my spring pole and tied some knots in it and tied it onto the thinner rope i have attached to the handle.. works perfectly.. dogs love it too

gonna have to look into that jute material.. i'm using a kong now, but it seems they like to grab the rope more .. thinking the kong is too big to get a good bite on.. so i tried a glove, but it was too tightly wound they slid off it.. lol.. and that jute material looks nice and loose for them to grab on


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

the least leash holds really well i bought smaller clamps than i was suppose to so when i hammered it down i used a sludge hammer and on the insied of the rope clamp it has 4 prongs that r suppose to stick into the rope to prevent slipping so i used a dremmle tool to grinde them more into a sharp point like teeth for better grip and the snap i have hasnt let me down yet and we use it 4 times a week since july 09 ................ ya the jute works good but the only thing is as u can see in the picture the edges r starting to fray so i had to make another one ill post a pic of it for all to see but jute works really well cuz tey can really et a good hold of it apollo loves it and my siberian husky loves playin with it too.


----------



## Skeeks (Jul 24, 2009)

it was basicly trial and error the first jute i put on the the pole just fell apart to quick so i re-did it i cut out 4 strips of jute and then my sister stiched them togethor making two bags and then i turned them inside out and then she stiched the large diamond pattern into it to make it a little stronger and its holding up alot better


----------

